# S.I.P Mister Rogers.



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

So sudden, so sad. Lost him this morning. 

I will be getting another for my tank, I worked so hard on it to only have him for such a short amount of time...

I'm not gonna mess with it for a few days while I grieve, but what do I need to do to prepare for a new fish? He didn't die in his tank, he died in QT. :crying:


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to see that Mr Rogers is swimming near the Rainbow Bridge. Take your time and grieve. May he SIP.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

NOO! I remember when you got him! I'm SO sorry! SIP


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow, very sorry to hear that!!! SIp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

So very sorry about your loss.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

So sorry! He was gorgeous


----------

